# Fairfield County DU Banquet



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thought I would mention to you all that the Fairfield County DU Banquet is on Saturday, November 11. If you would like details, please PM me. Tickets paid for by 10-25 get $80.00 in free general raffle tickets. 

Thanks


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

We are giving away $1000 for the first door prize, 500 second and a print third (must be present to win). We have some hunts to auction off. A diver hunt on Erie, a hunt on the Scioto and a pheasant and deer hunt in Fairfield County. We will be raffling off several guns, including guns from Browning, Benelli and Beretta, among others. We will also have a live auction with many prints and decoys and also have two American Water Spaniels to auction off.

last but perhaps not least is that it is an open bar. Banquet is at the Lancaster Moose on November 11. Tickets paid for by the 25th of October get $80.00 in raffle tickets for the general raffle. Individual tics are $65.00 and couples are $90.00 this includes a years membership to DU, entry for the door prize plus dinner and drinks.


----------

